# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  GeForce 260 GTX Extreme+ Проблема

## MGM_27

Здравствуйте люди! На днях решил проапгрейдить свой дроволет и купил видеокарту Leadtek WinFast GeForce 260 GTX Extreme+. Сразу обнаружилась проблема: при игре бывают перезагрузки компьютера. Блок питания у меня был 350W, он был поменен на 550W, но проблемы остались, правда играть стало дольше, у меня Intel P4 3.0GHz HT, 2.5Gb RAM Kingston, WinXP Prof SP3. Дополнительного охлаждения нет. Видеокарта и другие компоненты не перегреваются. Драйвера менял ставил заводски и новые, не помогает, в часности перезагружается из GTAIV, на других замечено однажды. Что может быть?

----------


## mixstream

посмотри в отчетах системы что за ошибка вызивает перезагрузку.

----------


## MGM_27

в журнале ошибок ничего нет, после перезагрузки никаких ошибок вроде "отправлять отчет" нет. Блин да что может быть. Перезагружается только в играх, когда просто смотриш фильм всё работает как надо

----------


## mixstream

блин действительно похоже на перегрев.... а как проверял? пдирект икс переставь... вылетает только в 1 игре?

----------


## srt103

видяха твоя не работает на всю свою дурь из за процессора Intel P4....

----------


## MGM_27

Так причина в процессоре чтоли? Перезагружается из за него? на процесоре технология Hyper-Threading стоит. Я уже и виндус переустановил ничего не помогает, проблема именно в аппаратной части

----------


## mixstream

запусти 3дмарк. времени на пару часов займет, и возможно сохранится отчет об ошибке.

----------


## yura2603

> при игре бывают перезагрузки компьютера. Блок питания у меня был 350W, он был поменен на 550W, но проблемы остались, правда играть стало дольше


 скорее всего это просадка напряжений, ведь видяха жрёт не мало, нужен пробывать блок питания на 850 W это не означает что мощность на блоке именно 850 Ватт, нужно брать реальный блок питания к примеру *Thermaltake W0132RE ToughPower 1000W* :D  ну а высчитывается мощность примерно умножением на 0,7
*550 x 0,7 = 385 Ватт*  вот это наши реальные Ваты :D

_Добавлено через 15 минут_
*MGM_27*
вот блин не успел отредактировать прошло 5 минут, инфа про блоки питания ТУТ

----------

